# My father's pride and joy for sale



## Kimbergirl (Sep 14, 2016)

This is my first post on any forum, so I hope I am doing this right.
After my dad's passing about 10 years ago, I inherited his 1987 528i BMW sedan. I had planned to donate this classic car (with only 82,000 actual miles and in perfect condition) to the Disabled American Veterans Charity. When I found out they are sold at auction and the charity would receive less than $500 I was amazed that this classic beauty, valued at $5,000-7,000 would generate so little. With that, I am forced to sell and donate seperately.
I would like to know if there is any interest in this car from the group. Please let me know.
I don't yet know how to post pictures, but if someone would let me know, I would be happy to do so.
Thanks!


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

Kimbergirl,
I've been out of town for 2 weeks, hence the delayed response.
As you've found, the donation process can be a huge disappointment as can many of the on-line sales and auction sites.
Your dad's 528i will probably attract more interest on the more focused and more active forum at www.myE28.com than on this site (not much E28 action here.)
If it is in very good condition you should be able to find a buyer who will take over the care of the car. 
Each forum has its own rules for posting "for sale" items and pictures. Many require a price, but since you are asking for advice, your post is not exactly a FS advert.
The price you mentioned would represent the high range for a very nice model. If the car has been sitting for 10 years the fuel system may need a thorough refresh. (I recently completed a 1980 528i E12 "barn find" project..... a teaching moment).
Be patient with the nit-pickers and the instant critics. 
Good luck with the sale (GLWTS) 
Jim


----------



## Kimbergirl (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you Jim for your response. Yes it is in perfect condition and has been driven a few miles every day up to a year ago. Last year I had the BMW dealership go through it and check everything. 
I will contact the other site you have listed, if the buyer I have right now doesn't purchase the car in about three weeks.
Oh, my mistake, it is a 1987 528e, not 528i as I had mentioned on my post.


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

*Glwts*

Glad you found an interested party. Sounds like a very nice car.


----------

